# Redwood burl & Hippo Ivory



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thought I'd show ya'll the last call I sold. It's one of my favorite combo's. I got this redwood burl from a "fire jumper" His father actually cut it from an area that had burned (he was also a fire jumper). This call has what he termed as a "carmalized Redwood burl" for the barrel, with a Hippo Ivory bead and Hippo Ivory o-ring fitted toneboard. The fire seems to darken (or carmelize the eye's of the redwood burl) just the coolest stuff I've ever seen. I got several sticks of it, but wish I had more. My favorite call on my personal lanyard tote's one of these with elephant Ivory.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful ! Nice work Brad.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow is an understatement, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are beauties!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is a great looking call !! Brad did you ever try that other place for ivory ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is an awesome looking call. one day I am going to have to get one of those from you. I bet the chatoyance on that redwood is thru the roof.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I haven't been needed anymore of the ivory yet... won't be much longer though.

Bigrowdy, if it doesn't sound as good as it looks I'll buy it back! :wink:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*very-VERY Nice----------Yup that's a beautiful Call*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet my wife would get really pissed if I tried making some redwood burl do that in the oven. It might be worth it though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet my wife would get really pissed if I tried making some redwood burl do that in the oven. It might be worth it though.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL It'd take some doing I'm betting Don. Some of this burl had about 1/2" of char on it so it'd been pretty hot... I bet it'd make the house smell nice though!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

To bad burnt pine doesnt look like that, I got 500,000 acres of it !!!


----------



## try2hunt (Jan 13, 2013)

This call looks very familiar Brad......


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> To bad burnt pine doesnt look like that, I got 500,000 acres of it !!!


I've wondered about pine burl, stabilized I bet it could be nice stuff! The reason is my dad lives in a small neighborhood and a pine tree in his yard has a root burl. He'd be happy for me to cut it down, but it's big... real big. I remember when he planted it some 35 years ago.

LOL Say you might have one that looks like that huh Mike! :smile:


----------

